# 'Likes' removed?



## rexbinary

Looks like after today's update the 'Likes' system has gone AWOL. Was that intentional? I'm just curious as I'll live without it.


----------



## bostjan

I can't find it now, but I recall Alex mentioning likes would be down for awhile during migration.


----------



## downburst82

Well that's kind of lame  I do hope its just a temporary thing...


----------



## Alberto7

I do hope they come back soon as well. How can I let people know I appreciate their post without having to go through the trouble of quoting them and post a new comment just to say I approve?


----------



## rexbinary

Alberto7 said:


> I do hope they come back soon as well. How can I let people know I appreciate their post without having to go through the trouble of quoting them and post a new comment just to say I approve?



Aw man and I was going to Like your post and had to reply instead!


----------



## Alberto7

rexbinary said:


> Aw man and I was going to Like your post and had to reply instead!



I guess I'll need to socialize more directly.


----------



## kootenay

There was an announcement about an upgrade and likes would be removed for a few days prior. They are to return.


----------



## downburst82

kootenay said:


> There was an announcement about an upgrade and likes would be removed for a few days prior. They are to return.



Good 

Maybe we will finally also get quoted notifications, that would be nice since it seems every other forum im on has them.


----------



## marcwormjim

Great - Now people will have to settle for praying to me.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

If i could put likes, i would like all above statements


----------



## narad

downburst82 said:


> Good
> 
> Maybe we will finally also get quoted notifications, that would be nice since it seems every other forum im on has them.



Like.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

kootenay said:


> There was an announcement about an upgrade and likes would be removed for a few days prior. They are to return.



Yup, same thing happened with the Marshall forum, before the new software was installed.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Blytheryn

Can we please have the likes back soon? Pretty please?


----------



## marcwormjim

Your prayers have been heard - It's just that I and my bowels move in mysterious ways.


----------



## Randy

Another thing I probably wouldn't hold my breath for


----------



## beneharris

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



Yeah, whats the point now. No rep, no likes. Now we will just have to listen to dudes say it looks good and they almost bought that same model, but didn't.


----------



## Alberto7

Randy said:


> Another thing I probably wouldn't hold my breath for



...


----------



## Randy

Alberto7 said:


> ...



Changing my assessment. I think the 'likes' are tied to search engine friendly URLs and with those currently being down, I'm going to give it a pretty good chance they'll come back when he finishes doing whatever he's doing.


----------



## wakjob

The mods are quiet on this one, but if it's anything like the marshallforum.com...

You guys are gonna like the new overhaul. The look and navigation is really good.


----------



## Alberto7

wakjob said:


> The mods are quiet on this one, but if it's anything like the marshallforum.com...
> 
> You guys are gonna like the new overhaul. The look and navigation is really good.



Not sure the mods themselves know much of what's going on, though I do look forward to a neat overhaul. I just hope Randy's right and we get our Likes back soon!


----------



## vansinn

Things like 'Likes' are simple database records and as such fairly easily dealt with.
However, different forum software doesn't have the same database layout, so some work is needed for the conversion.
And this is less important than all the other conversions and adaptations Alex is facing during such an upgrade.
Patience..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Alberto7 said:


> Not sure the mods themselves know much of what's going on, though I do look forward to a neat overhaul. I just hope Randy's right and we get our Likes back soon!



If it's anything like the MF like Wakjob said, all the likes will be wiped at first, but will be eventually phased back in. 

Also, the layout of MF looks much much sleeker than the old one. MF was using a very similar layout but with a different color scheme, but now it uses this one.

http://www.marshallforum.com/index.php


----------



## Alberto7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If it's anything like the MF like Wakjob said, all the likes will be wiped at first, but will be eventually phased back in.
> 
> Also, the layout of MF looks much much sleeker than the old one. MF was using a very similar layout but with a different color scheme, but now it uses this one.
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/index.php



Huh, that looks nice. Very nice. I hope I'm not getting my hopes up for nothing.


----------



## downburst82

So 2 months later...is anything happening? 

I feel like this forum update thats going to make everything so much better has been talked about for awhile (wasn't it announced like 6+ months ago?) but still nothing has happened/changed other than losing features?

*edit* not trying to complain too much I still love this place...but it really could use that update...


----------



## feraledge

At this point, I kind of fear the likes coming back because of the massive backlog of likes here. Likepocalypse.


----------



## Hollowway

feraledge said:


> At this point, I kind of fear the likes coming back because of the massive backlog of likes here. Likepocalypse.



Likerony: Wanting to like a post about likes, but not being able to. (How do you like THEM apples, Alanis Morrisette?!) It's so meta!


----------



## chopeth

I liked the like system. It sometimes helped those of us lazy enough for not reading the whole thread, stopping only to take a look to the most acknowledged posts.


----------



## marcwormjim

chopeth said:


> I liked the like system.



Not anymore!


----------



## flint757

chopeth said:


> I liked the like system. It sometimes helped those of us lazy enough for not reading the whole thread, stopping only to take a look to the most acknowledged posts.



I liked it because I could show my support for an idea without having to actually post something. Now I find myself occasionally just agreeing with people by replying and that feels so pointless, so I don't do it. Then they don't know I agreed with them. Le sad.


----------



## chopeth

flint757 said:


> I liked it because I could show my support for an idea without having to actually post something. Now I find myself occasionally just agreeing with people by replying and that feels so pointless, so I don't do it. Then they don't know I agreed with them. Le sad.



yep, that's the other thing!


----------



## technomancer

So PM Alex, he is literally the only one that has any control over it.


----------



## chopeth

technomancer said:


> So PM Alex, he is literally the only one that has any control over it.



How do we Pm him or her? I don't even know what Alex is that?


----------



## Alberto7

chopeth said:


> How do we Pm him or her? I don't even know what Alex is that?



SSO's admin. Here's a link to Alex's account on this forum.


----------



## sakeido

I miss likes 

Maybe I'm old, jaded and was spoiled by my gold rep but I like having a little incentive to put extra effort into a post. They don't really count or matter, but they fill a nice niche between lurking and posting ... without em, you have no way of knowing if people enjoyed your post or not unless they go to the trouble of quoting it. Most don't, and even if they do it just messes with the flow of the thread


----------



## Xaios

sakeido said:


> I miss likes
> 
> Maybe I'm old, jaded and was spoiled by my gold rep but I like having a little incentive to put extra effort into a post. They don't really count or matter, but they fill a nice niche between lurking and posting ... without em, you have no way of knowing if people enjoyed your post or not unless they go to the trouble of quoting it. Most don't, and even if they do it just messes with the flow of the thread



Xaios likes this post, but because doing so in the form of quoting doesn't give send any feedback to Sakeido, he will never know that (unless he checks the thread again).


----------



## ferret

flint757 said:


> I liked it because I could show my support for an idea without having to actually post something. Now I find myself occasionally just agreeing with people by replying and that feels so pointless, so I don't do it. Then they don't know I agreed with them. Le sad.



Like.


----------



## vansinn

Yeah, well.. it's like likes aren't likely to like coming back. I like looking for, like.. likes in my inbox, but it's like liking empty space - and I don't like that..


----------



## OmegaSlayer

We could protest with Quotes + Likes which would totally ingulf the threads and piss off people.
But MaxOfMetal could make a ban fest out of it.


----------



## chopeth

Answer from Alex



> Hello,
> 
> Yes, the Likes system will be restored eventually. I haven't had the chance to get to it yet (been busy moving). FYI, the old likes have not been lost. I'll make an announcement when the Likes are back.
> 
> Sorry for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## Fraz666

thank you chopeth, I will return to like your post


----------



## Alberto7

chopeth said:


> Answer from Alex



mu'f_u_cken' liked


----------



## JustMac

Haven't likes been gone for quite a long time now? I know it seems petty but I do miss them, it's a way of acknowledging posts which took time, effort....or were just bloody funny!

Also, maybe I missed it, but could you add a "reply" notification when you get quoted in a thread?


----------



## chopeth

I think writing PMs to Alex is the only way to make him aware of us interested in the likes system restored.


----------



## Alex

The Likes system will be back before the end of the year, guys. I know it's taken too long but it'll be back, I promise.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## bostjan

Alex said:


> The Likes system will be back before the end of the year, guys. I know it's taken too long but it'll be back, I promise.
> 
> Thanks for your patience.



Thanks chief!


----------



## FEcorvus

https://youtu.be/_yH5iyn81Ks
me when likes come back and I have to hunt down posts


----------



## BlackMastodon

Yas! Now I will finally know if Asher is okay!


----------



## Alberto7

BlackMastodon said:


> Yas! Now I will finally know if Asher is okay!



Oh my God, that's right! I do wonder where he is. It's weird not getting likes from him anymore. He always made me feel so appreciated.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm an empty shell without him (or likes).


----------



## TheKindred

if you like it, He Will Come.


----------



## BlackMastodon

F*CK! I instinctively tried to like that comment.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Alex said:


> The Likes system will be back before the end of the year, guys. I know it's taken too long but it'll be back, I promise.
> 
> Thanks for your patience.



Thanks Alex!!! Definitely glad the likes are coming back. Damn i actually miss them.


----------



## Don Vito

Soon...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Soon...



Did you try to link that pic from your hard drive again since the link is broken?


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Did you try to link that pic from your hard drive again since the link is broken?


FUG


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> FUG



I legit used to have a folder of pics of Fear Factory members wearing sunglasses. Don't ask why. 

Well, anyway. I'm glad the likes are coming back so I can get back to smashing that button. *smash*


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> I legit used to have a folder of pics of Fear Factory members wearing sunglasses. Don't ask why.



VITUN


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> VITUN



...creepy, I know but it was kind of a meme on yilute.fi.


----------



## chopeth

so.........


----------



## Blytheryn

chopeth said:


> so.........



First instinct was to go down and click "like"... but then well...


----------



## marcwormjim

Alex is wearing a spiked leather speedo, RIGHT NOW, rolling around in a bed covered in our stolen likes.


----------



## Alberto7

^ wtf?


----------



## rexbinary

marcwormjim said:


> Alex is wearing a spiked leather speedo, RIGHT NOW, rolling around in a bed covered in our stolen likes.



If that's the case I'm probably OK with not getting my likes back.


----------



## Xaios

Alex said:


> The Likes system *will be back before the end of the year*, guys. I know it's taken too long but it'll be back, I promise.
> 
> Thanks for your patience.



Yeeeaaaaah, about that...


----------



## Hollowway

Xaios said:


> Yeeeaaaaah, about that...



Well, in his defense, he didn't specify WHICH year. Or whether it was an earthly year. For instance, a Neptunian year is equivalent to 165 earth years, so in that sense he's got plenty of time. Or maybe he didn't even mean a time-based year: He may have been referring to a light year. For instance, perhaps there are "likes" right now, this very instant, but they're 1/3 of a parsec away from us. In a year from now, we will see them in the night sky. But, I mean come on, that's ridiculous!  It must be the Neptunian year. That makes way more sense.


----------



## Andless

Hollowway said:


> But, I mean come on, that's ridiculous!  It must be the Neptunian year.



Like, uhm, 'Like'.


----------



## inaudio

Call me crazy but the lack of likes has made for an interesting experience. For one thing, I notice that I read everyone's posts with far more attention than before. Perhaps I'm just easily manipulated by likes, but they've made me actually reflect the content of threads more, and forced me to actually consider which posts I actually like. 

It reminds me of how Kindle shows parts of books that have been highlighted by a lot of people. They definitely influence my reading experience and I often wonder if those parts had stood out or seemed anywhere near as insightful without the highlight.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Crazy. WE WANT OUR LIKES BACK. 


... although you're actually quite right.

...


----------



## Andless

inaudio said:


> Call me crazy but the lack of likes has made for an interesting experience. For one thing, I notice that I read everyone's posts with far more attention than before.



Nah, you just pay more attention because not many people post on this forum anymore, so you're stuck actually reading the few posts people put up.



I think anything that makes the site more "social" is good. Rep-system, likes, whatever.

Shallow? Maybe, but it's nice to be able to show appreciation of someone taking the time to post things also when you don't have much to contribute yourself.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Andless said:


> not many people post on this forum anymore



That's not entirely accurate, as the number of active users and new posts hasn't really gone down. There is always some seasonal fluctuation, but overall I wouldn't say this place is any more live or dead than it has been. 

There's less drama, so perhaps there is less "entertainment". 

Back when we had 3+ threads of luthier scammers and a bunch of MG vs SSO vs GP squabbling it seemed much busier.


----------



## pondman

Whatever happened to the public ban list ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

pondman said:


> Whatever happened to the public ban list ?



It served it's purpose. 

Bans are much much more infrequent now, and the reasons are far more straightforward. 

The PBL was primarily used to showcase the new forum rules and moderator staff. After about a year pretty much everyone caught on to the general decorum.


----------



## pondman

It was entertaining and did encourage a few SS warriors beyond the pale.
I miss it


----------



## Andless

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's less drama, so perhaps there is less "entertainment".



I did note that. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> Back when we had 3+ threads of luthier scammers



That was fun! Had a Siggery build done...




MaxOfMetal said:


> and a bunch of MG vs SSO vs GP squabbling it seemed much busier.



I missed out on the MG vs SSO thingy tho. MG is okay I guess. Same-same but different.


----------



## downburst82

So....ya...


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

I honestly forget what it was like for there to be a like function at this point.


----------



## chopeth

I don't, but I got used to it. I enjoyed the consequence of it driving my attention to the most liked comments, a nice time saver.


----------



## Dcm81

It also helps you tell if you're talking outta your a$$, or if some folks actually see it the same way.


----------



## flint757

Dcm81 said:


> It also helps you tell if you're talking outta your a$$, or if some folks actually see it the same way.



It also helps to let you know people actually acknowledged your comment. Not every comment warrants a response and without likes there's no way to know if people even saw them.


----------



## sezna

flint757 said:


> It also helps to let you know people actually acknowledged your comment. Not every comment warrants a response and without likes there's no way to know if people even saw them.



yeah, without the functionality there are a lot of replies that just say "" or "agree".

kind of like this one. I woulda just liked your reply, but here I am...writing a reply..


----------



## chopeth

flint757 said:


> It also helps to let you know people actually acknowledged your comment. Not every comment warrants a response and without likes there's no way to know if people even saw them.



I forgot that, I guess they want us to write more and not just to click on the like button...


----------



## sezna

So is it official? No more likes?


----------



## Xaios

sezna said:


> So is it official? No more likes?



Nothing is official. Alex has a long history of not getting forum updates done by his initial estimate, by a long shot. Granted, it is entirely within the realm of possibility that we never will get likes back due to the forum upgrades getting stalled permanently, but even if that does happen (and, at this point, I'm not holding my breath for the software update to actually happen), Likes would still not be "officially" dropped, only functionally so.


----------



## Mike

I'll contribute again if it'll help get likes back/the update done.


----------



## downburst82

Mike said:


> I'll contribute again if it'll help get likes back/the update done.



Honestly I was all set to become a contributor then rep and likes disappeared which was a tad annoying so I figured I would wait till after the software update (since it was going to happen within a month or so)...over a year later?? Still waiting to give Alex some $$


----------



## TheKindred

If he builds the likes, Asher will come.


----------



## ferret

The loss of likes led to a big down turn in my reading.


----------



## narad

ferret said:


> The loss of likes led to a big down turn in my reading.



The loss of likes and rep has led to a big up turn in the snootiness of my posting [I think in retrospect].


----------



## feraledge

narad said:


> The loss of likes and rep has led to a big up turn in the snootiness of my posting [I think in retrospect].



I've noticed, but the entertainment value of those posts isn't going to earn us back likes or rep anytime soon.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia

One day I'm going to come back and like every comment in this thread just because I can.
But that day....is not today.


----------



## crg123

^ God damnit. I just tried to like your comment O___O


----------



## Explorer

Now that likes are back, those who only post for likes can start sharing their vital contributions again!


----------



## Alberto7

Every 10 likes on a post a picture of boobies should show appear for the OG poster of that comment. Maybe we'd get even better contributions that way. You know, do it for the boobies.

/Shameless attempt at distasteful humor to get likes


----------



## Explorer

Exactly, because all the better contributors are straight males and lesbians!

...or, maybe not....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ordacleaphobia said:


> One day I'm going to come back and like every comment in this thread just because I can.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Can we not make our avatars gifs anymore? What's Randy gonna do now?


----------

